# New 75G POSSIBLY Reef Tank



## Brandmaner (Aug 15, 2010)

Okay so I have recently purchased a 75G all glass tank with glass lids/ and 2 24" light strips. I know I will need to upgrade everything. Lights will be the last thing so I guess this reef tank will be a FOWLR to begin with and I need to figure out the cheapest route because I don't have the highest budget.. but I don't plan for this to all go up in one month. I do want the tank to be able to cycle with water/ live sand/rocks.. and I don't mind if I go threw a 6month cycle while I get all the needed supplies to get it built up to reef material thanks in advance for any help!!!


----------



## reefsahoy (Jul 16, 2010)

is that 75 g reef ready? does it have an overflow?


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

oh i love new builds and in case any one has not stated already welcome!!!!!!!
ok so fist step in any tank read read read and when you have it all figured out keep reading LOL
i would suggest for firsts steps to get started grab some power heads and salt mix and then set up the tank where you are sure you want it with room to work on it front and back as time progresses so you can build slow... 
as you are doing a slow build (i like this way myself) just get your water mixing in the tank and let it rock while you get the stuff you want.... 
live sand and live rock would go in next and again let it go 
then depending on you the sump build and over flow
light upgrade 
CUC (clean Up Crew) 
then move along as you wish 
mine took about 4 months to get the things i wanted and i am still working on my lights as i DIY "what i needed" not what i wanted and so the journey continues
here are some links to get you going and please check out a tone of member threads (mine included) many have started in much tha same way and its a great adventure

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/saltwater-articles/understanding-sumps-15930/
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...-filtration-101-how-differs-freshwater-31955/
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...calcium-testing-important-every-marine-33079/
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/saltwater-articles/saltwater-setting-up-quarantine-tank-35693/

dont be afraid to Google more on the topic and get a good feel for the variances in ways it can be done... this hobby can be the 1 million dollar dump that works but has no feel or can be a DIY adventure that is yours alone by blending varying styles and techniques.......
welcome to the forum and to the salty adventure remember as a number of great members have often warned me nothing happens fast in a salt tank except bad things so go slow and take the time to understand each step as you do it......


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i personally would not fill it yet and drill the tank first. id then use a glassholes overflow and a DIY sump from a used tank. a refractometer ( look on ebay ) for testing salinity from the start rather a hydrometer. its worth the extra $10-20 as i find them much more accurate.

when that time does come to stock for fish, do it slow, stock light, use a QT, and keep in mind it will be a reef soon.

another good idea might be to search your area for a local reefing club.


----------



## Brandmaner (Aug 15, 2010)

Okay sorry it has taken me so long to get back on, I was at work.. and had a few arrends to run after work. Anyways it is not a reef ready tank sadly. Also for the drilling.. I don't know if I want to have it drilled period. I may just use a HOB overflow.. unless it's really better to have it drilled in which case the place I bought it will do it for like 25$ I belive. This will be a very slow adventure. But my fiance told me it can't just sit empty for more then 2weeks... so I need to get the basic basics done pretty swiftly even if all that is in there is some sand(With some live to seed) and base rock (with live to seed). I'm 99.9% the tank is ALL glass... Not sure of the tempered or not need to ask the guy at the shop when I'm in there again saturday paying him some more on the tank. It's on a layaway plan so I didn't blow my hole savings at one time. I only owe him another 240$ ... SO it'll be home in 2-3 weeks. Reason I want to get most of the other stuff ready before hand.. Also for the sump would a 10G be fine.. or should I try for a 20GLong? I have a spare 10g laying around thats why I ask. Well thanks for any help and I am happy to be a parto of these forums!


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

10 will give you room for a skimmer and return and thats about it but a 20 long opens up a bunch of other possibilities... its really in what you want to achieve not to mention that the 20 long adds a bit more volume to the over all system and that is always good!!!


----------



## trukgirl (Jan 28, 2010)

Welcome!

My tank is not drilled, I am using a no-name HOB overflow designed like the CPR CS100. It does great!!
(I have the "lifting" airhose connected to the powerhead in my sump, and it keeps it primed perfectly. No air!)

I have a 20g tall as my sump... it fits PERFECTLY in my stand! And if it was a 10g, I wouldn't have room for my refugium in the middle (it has LR, LS, and macro algae) and it would probably be barely big enough to house the skimmer and return pump. I got it off Craigslist with 2 of the baffles already siliconed in for $20!


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i personally would still drill the tank as mentioned above. the kits you can get are much much smaller then a reef ready tank overflow is, and IMO much more worth it. the hang on overflows do work but eventually i wouldnt be suprised if you have a flood. i did. and funny thing is i was looking at the tank while it started to happen. i did have an aqualifter pump as well and that worked great, until that tube clogged. i guess the choice is yours, but if it was mine id go with the drilling and overflow box.


----------



## DisneyCoralReef (Feb 26, 2010)

*Excellent!*

That is so exciting! welcome to the forum.

So you say "possibly" new 75 gallon tank? you not sure if you want to go ahead with the project? I would make sure you are 100% sure you want to do this :lol: I hear that once you start, you can't stop building more tanks!
I don't know how much knowledge you have of building a tank and organizing all your equipment, but I just started the process of actually buying all my gear over the last week(after months of reading mind you). It's going to be the same size tank you have. You might find the thread below useful.

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/saltwater-aquariums/building-our-75g-reef-updates-49226/

Good luck with the building, and keep us posted with your putting together! it's a fun process to follow.


----------



## Brandmaner (Aug 15, 2010)

Ill consult the marine keeper at the store I am buying the tank from and see exactly what he'd charge me to add in a drilled hole with overflow box and let you guys and girls know what I decied.


----------



## Brandmaner (Aug 15, 2010)

Disney I've read all your stuff, I am buying the tank just not 100% sure if I want a saltwater at this time or if I should just make it a FW.


----------



## DisneyCoralReef (Feb 26, 2010)

Brandmaner said:


> Disney I've read all your stuff, I am buying the tank just not 100% sure if I want a saltwater at this time or if I should just make it a FW.


Oh ok. I find despite the initial cost, a saltwater reef or fish aquarium is so much more rewarding and beautiful to have than FW. I'm sure even tho, it is cheaper to start up, the cost of upkeep of a FW will probably end up costing you more in the long run than starting off slowly with a SW.


----------



## CaliforniaFishkeeper (Jun 29, 2010)

DisneyCoralReef said:


> Oh ok. I find despite the initial cost, a saltwater reef or fish aquarium is so much more rewarding and beautiful to have than FW. I'm sure even tho, it is cheaper to start up, the cost of upkeep of a FW will probably end up costing you more in the long run than starting off slowly with a SW.


_Whoah, whoah..._. More rewarding and beautiful? Aren't those opinions?


The planted freshwater tank can also be _quite _beautiful.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

ok before this gets going yes it is an opinion and every one has one so instead of hijacking this thread some one could make an opinion thread else where...... sorry i have seen this get out of hand in the past and dont want it to happen again here lol....

so i am interested to know what you decide i myself have not attempted a drilled tank but have heard nothing but good things about it..... if in fact you drill i really want to see pix of setting up and such so i can see hoe its done for future reference.....
now moving right along with the other part you said you did not want it sitting empty .. thats great once you put Live Rock and Live sand in all sorts of live will start to emerge and each day you will find new and interesting things to watch..... now i am a big fan of low budget purchasing (oh yeah i am cheep) so i would say do all live sand and then a bunch of base (dead ) Rock with a few pieces of Live rock to seed the others.. this will take quite awhile to develop and give you time to buy the other things you need or want as well as give you some very cool stuff to watch...


----------



## Brandmaner (Aug 15, 2010)

beartwithfish thanks for trying to help keep my topic on course. If the tank does get drilled... I probally won't do the plumbing work myself.. I'd have my step-father do it for me.. He's good at that kind of stuff. But more then likely I'll do a saltwater.. Even just having the tank with 50~Lbs of live sand and 20-30lbs of mixed live/base rock and one little damsel or something will give more then enough to look at  (Of course the fish wouldn't come in for at least 3-4weeks.. To make sure its decently stable.)


----------

